# Fresh Baked Goods



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This place is only about 1 1/2 hrs. north of me. I'm make a stock up run tomorrow. Anyone want to put in an order?

http://www.koco.com/news/27152281/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The undercover cops must have wanted to get plenty of evidence if they bought her baked goods for three months:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The undercover cops must have wanted to get plenty of evidence if they bought her baked goods for three months:googly:


They kept getting the munchies. 

We have a problem around here with "magic" lollipops, cookies and fudge showing up in schools.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats taking the sweet tooth thing to a new level. I could see one of her local TV commercials with Tommy Chong and Cheech Marin being the spokesmen. It would be awesome. :smoking:


----------

